# Cops shoot innocent homeowner, 911 call records cover up conversation



## nomofica (Oct 5, 2009)

This one sickens me to the very core. These cops screw up so badly and on so many levels.



> PHOENIX (CN) - A homeowner says a Phoenix police officer shot him six times in the back during a 911 home-invasion call, and the 911 tape recorded the officer's partner saying, "That's all right. Don't worry about it. I got your back. ... We clear?" The family says the officers were not aware that the 911 call was still recording as they spoke about covering up the shooting.



Full story here. Just a heads up: the F-bomb is dropped a couple times in the story, so it may or may not be safe for your workplace.


----------



## minneola24 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, not good.

However if you ever have a gun held at an intruder, always tell the 911 operator.


----------



## nomofica (Oct 5, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> Wow, not good.
> 
> However if you ever have a gun held at an intruder, always tell the 911 operator.



In the story it says that the officers didn't see a gun, they just heard screaming and fired.:wacko:


----------



## el Murpharino (Oct 5, 2009)

If not now, this thread will go into two branches:

Cop Lovers - Cops can do no wrong, they were justified in shooting the guy
Cop Haters - These cops f*cked up, take their badges, burn them at the stake

Both branches lead to the thread being locked...


----------



## Summit (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm guessing even Linus will not be backing these scum up. :sad:


----------



## Deltachange (Oct 5, 2009)

How about, no bashing cops. They are like any other general population. Some are good some are bad. These are two that made a mistake, and they need to be reprimanded for it, yes they should lose their badges. That displays a huge lack of safety, and total disregard for standard training. Plus the cover up. So there, no bashing of cops in general, saying these two did something wrong, and need to be dealt with.


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 6, 2009)

I can understand the cops mistakenly shooting the good guy... It happens. They should be reprimanded for their situational awarenes. The cover-up is what the should be fried for. That's is unconscionable.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a feeling that this thread is gonna get locked.


----------



## Summit (Oct 6, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I have a feeling that this thread is gonna get locked.



Lookout! The mods have declared comments like that to be unproductive and they'll delete them... or maybe only for people who are questioning their ways.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 6, 2009)

They shot an innocent guy? Bad, but it happens. They covered it up and treated the victim and family as stated? I'm all for burning at the stake. 



minneola24 said:


> Wow, not good.
> 
> However if you ever have a gun held at an intruder, always tell the 911 operator.



Always a good idea.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if I city can be owned by a citizen?  I have a feeling we may find out because of this...


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 6, 2009)

wow is all i have to say.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 6, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> I have a feeling that this thread is gonna get locked.



It probably should be, it's not EMS related.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2009)

Summit said:


> I'm guessing even Linus will not be backing these scum up. :sad:



Don't assume I will or will not go in a certain direction, you look foolish.





http://www.azcentral.com/community/phoenix/articles/2009/09/25/20090925phxarambula0925.html


----------



## subliminal1284 (Oct 6, 2009)

Not only should those cops be fired they should be put in prison for grosss negligence and conspiracy to cover up a crime.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2009)

Proof of such outlandish claims?


Oh wait, that's right... if any such proof existed, it would have been known a YEAR ago when this incident happened, and they would already be gone.


----------



## Summit (Oct 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Proof of such outlandish claims?
> 
> 
> Oh wait, that's right... if any such proof existed, it would have been known a YEAR ago when this incident happened, and they would already be gone.



Linus, I know you went to cop school or whatever, but do you believe that the PUBLIC should always side with the police no matter how damning the story until they are convicted in a court (assuming the DA decides to charge them)?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you think we should assume every single story about a cops wrong-doing is true without asking for the facts?


----------



## Summit (Oct 6, 2009)

If I was on a jury, I'd want Just The Facts, Ma'am!

I'm not, so I evaluate each on a case by case as best I can. Here, I find it quite damning to the police. This is the court of public opinion.

I asked first, I also answered first. Now answer my question please?


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 6, 2009)

So since you're not on a jury, you don't want the facts to be presented to you?  You'd rather instantly disbelieve anything the cops state simply because someone else with an agenda said the cops were in the wrong?




Yes, the public should trust those who are there to protect them up until the point it's been proven they cannot be trusted.   




Or should the public also refuse to let EMS / FD in to their house?  I mean, there are PLENTY of stories of untrustworthy FF's and EMT's, so why should we be judged any differently when it comes to trust / no trust?


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate people who say things like "f*&^% the pigs!"

But come on now, there is a bad apple in every tree. But these apples have guns, and power. Nothing can defend them, when they screw up it makes every officer look bad, and it just brings in more of the "pigs" mentality. Cops bring their own demise.



> Yes, the public should trust those who are there to protect them up until the point it's been proven they cannot be trusted.



That would be wonderful, wouldn't it? But when officers fly off the handle for the whole world to see, that concept is suddenly brutaly murdered. Face it, cops are constantly caught in the hardest jam, they have the weight of the authority and public opinion on their backs constantly.

Plus, there are a lot of a$$hole cops out there, don't deny it.


----------



## Jon (Oct 6, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> It probably should be, it's not EMS related.


DING DING DING... We have a winner.

There is enough other drama around here right now. As much as I'd love to debate this - I don't think it would be fair, because it will likely end with folks failing to "be nice".

So we are just going to end this here and now.

IBTL.


----------



## triemal04 (Oct 6, 2009)

Jon said:


> DING DING DING... We have a winner.
> 
> There is enough other drama around here right now. As much as I'd love to debate this - I don't think it would be fair, because it will likely end with folks failing to "be nice".
> 
> ...


Really...is that so?  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Oct 6, 2009)

Gee... forgot to actually lock the thread.

So now...


----------

